# caster sugar



## raffavita

Ciao a tutti,


Buon Nataleeeee!

Ho un dubbietto:

In una ricetta per una torta dolce trovo:

100 g *caster sugar*
1 tablespoon *sugar*

Finora avevo pensato che il caster sugar, essendo zucchero semolato fosse il normale zucchero che usiamo per i dolci.

Ma poi ho visto che è previsto anche 1 cucchiaio di "sugar" e a questo punto mi chiedo che differenza ci sia.

In una ricetta italiana, per zucchero semolato si intende quello comune (bianco) e non lo zucchero di canna. 

Ma a questo punto non so come intendere "sugar."

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto.
Raffuzza


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> Castor or caster sugar is the name of a very fine sugar in Britain, so named because the grains are small enough to fit though a sugar "caster" or sprinkler. It is sold as "superfine" sugar in the United States. Because of its fineness, it dissolves more quickly than regular white sugar, and so is especially useful in meringues and cold liquids. It is not as fine as confectioner’s sugar, which has been crushed mechanically (and generally mixed with a little starch to keep it from clumping).


http://www.wordreference.com/enit/sugared

Zucchero semolato ha senso in italiano?


----------



## raffavita

Ciao super Paul!

Buon Natale!

Il problema è che noi per zucchero raffinato intendiamo lo zucchero bianco con cui facciamo i dolci.

Perciò se sotto scrivo 1 cucchiaio di zucchero, il lettore rischia di chiedersi quale sia la differenza tra il primo e il secondo, perché noi distinguiamo perlopiù tra zucchero di canna e zucchero normale (raffinato/semolato).

Se lo zucchero semolao (o raffinato) è quello bianco tipico,
allora il secondo "sugar" che cos'è?
Grazie Paul!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

raffavita said:


> Se lo zucchero semolao (o raffinato) è quello bianco tipico,
> allora il secondo "sugar" che cos'è?
> Grazie Paul!


Boh..
Temo non sia facile: ho avuto recentemente una discussione di 20 minuti con un'americana difronte agli scaffali dello zucchero in un supermercato.
Mi spiegava che in US usano uno zucchero particolare per i dolci che è brown ma non è quello che noi chiamiamo zucchero di canna e sui nostri scaffali non riusciva a trovarlo..


----------



## You little ripper!

Dictionary.com tanslates it as *zucchero semolato,* but that is granulated sugar, which is different in my opinion. Caster sugar is granulated sugar that has been ground to make it much finer. 

One Google website translate it as *zucchero superfine*. 
Link

Here is a website that explains all the different types of sugar.


----------



## Benzene

Ciao e Buon Natale a tutti!

Ti suggerisco il "Fruttosio" che si presenta come una polvere impalpabile, con lo stesso potere dolcificante dello zucchero raffinato (Saccarosio), di facile reperibilità (supermarket, farmacia, erboristeria, etc).

Il "Fruttosio" è usato su scala industriale per dolcificare bibite e preparare dolci idonei ad una dieta per diabetici.

Probabilmente lo zucchero "brown" di cui parla Paul è la "melassa bruna o scura" che si presenta sotto forma di uno sciroppo molto viscoso. In Canada è molto diffuso, quale dolcificante, lo sciroppo d'acero.

In ultimo se il "Fruttosio" non è di tuo gradimento, ti suggerisco lo "zucchero vanigliato" o in alternativa lo "zucchero a velo". 

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Charles Costante said:


> Dictionary.com tanslates it as *zucchero semolato,* but that is granulated sugar, which is different in my opinion.
> 
> A couple of Google websites translate it as *zucchero superfine* or *zucchero a velo.*
> Links



Charles, if you know how caster sugar looks like, could you please describe it?
Is it darker than ordinary sugar? Finer? Same taste?


----------



## You little ripper!

Paulfromitaly said:


> Charles, if you know how caster sugar looks like, could you please describe it?
> Is it darker than ordinary sugar? Finer? Same taste?


It's normal refined, white sugar that has been ground to make it finer.

Image


----------



## raffavita

Actually,
I found some pictures on the web, and "caster sugar" seems to be either white or brown.

If it's something like "zucchero di canna", it definitely can't be "superfino".

Is it more similar to "zucchero semolato" or to "zucchero di canna"?

Maybe, since we don't have an exact equivalent, and since our choice is between zucchero di canna e zucchero semolato/raffinato/bianco, maybe I should simply write 2 tablespoons od sugar instead of "1 of sugar and 1 of caster sugar."

But.... (even at Christmas I have a but ) the recipe itself (I mean the explanation) tends to separate the two kinds of sugar.

Or... as Charles suggested, I could write "zucchero superfino".
But in this case my question is: do we use "zucchero superfino"??

Nightmare before, during and after Christmas. 

Grazie super guys!

EDIT: ciao Benzene, 
Lo zucchero a velo e lo zucchero vanigliato hanno un nome preciso e di solito lo usano in queste ricette (sono super precisi). Quanto al fruttosio, credo sia raramente utilizzato nei dolci.


----------



## You little ripper!

It does appear that you can get brown caster sugar. It would be normal brown sugar that has been ground to make it finer. I've never seen it here.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ma non sarà zucchero di canna macinato "a velo"?

EDIT: lo zucchero di canna che trovo sempre in commercio è in granelli abbastanza grossi, ma forse lo si può ridurre in grana fine come il normale zucchero a velo (quello con cui si "imbiancano" i dolci) con un semplice macinacaffè 
In alcune preparazioni è preferibile lo zucchero a velo (bianco o scuro che sia) perché si scioglie meglio e non fa grumi.


----------



## miri

Che si possa definire *zucchero super-raffinato*? Come QUI :
"2-3 cucchiaini di zucchero (meglio quello super-raffinato)". Colui che scrive è italianissimo e in altre ricette si fa riferimento allo zucchero a velo, quindi non dovrebbero essere la stessa cosa.


----------



## Hermocrates

Ciao raffa... sono andato a scavare nella mia cucina e forse posso dare un aiutino anch'io con queste due foto che ho scattato. 

Questo è lo *zucchero bianco* "normale", quello che si usa comunemente in Italia. Ha i granelli un po' grossi e irregolari. 

Questo invece è lo zucchero che in inglese si chiama "caster sugar", è identico allo zucchero bianco normale (è lo stesso prodotto) ma è macinato fine. *Non è succhero a velo!* Si trova anche in Italia (io conosco una sola marca commerciale) ed è definito come *zucchero bianco iper-solubile* oppure *zucchero bianco extra-fine*.

(La monetina era per dare un'idea delle dimenioni dei grani)

Rye


----------



## raffavita

Ciao  a tutti,


Dunque, di solito quando è richiesto l'uso dello zucchero di canna in queste ricette il nome usato è "brown sugar" o "demerara sugar".

Il caster sugar l'ho trovato anche marrone, ma sempre indicato come "brown caster sugar."

A questo punto credo che la differenza sia nella consistenza. Oh, yes!

Il caster è descritto ovunque come "finissimo."

Altro link interessante.

Noi abbiamo un uso diverso. Distinguamo tra zucchero semolato e zucchero di canna, perciò, secondo me, se scrivo zucchero finissimo nessuno capirà la differenza tra lo zucchero normale e questo super fino.
Però, del resto non so che altro inventarmi.
Mi ci gioco una mano che è bianco.
Le ultime parole famose...  


Super grazie a tutti!


----------



## Hermocrates

raffavita said:


> Il caster è descritto ovunque come "finissimo."



Hai letto il mio commento precedente e visto le foto degli zuccheri che ho postato?  Penso che aiutino.

EDITED TO ADD:



raffavita said:


> Noi abbiamo un uso diverso. Distinguamo tra zucchero semolato e zucchero di canna, perciò, secondo me, se scrivo zucchero finissimo nessuno capirà la differenza tra lo zucchero normale e questo super fino.



No, ti sbagli, esiste anche in Italia!  Lo conosco solo di una marca italiana e non posso citarla sui forum, ma ti posso assicurare che lo zucchero extra fine (non zucchero a velo) esiste in Italia. Guarda il post precedente, ti ho messo un po' di spiegazioni e le foto. 


Rye


----------



## raffavita

Sisì. Avevo visto anche le foto. 

Sono io che dovrei sotterrarmi per la mia ignoranza. 

Dici che è meglio extra fino di finissimo?

Grazieeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Hermocrates

raffavita said:


> Sisì. Avevo visto anche le foto.
> 
> Sono io che dovrei sotterrarmi per la mia ignoranza.
> 
> Dici che è meglio extra fino di finissimo?
> 
> Grazieeeeeeeeeee!



Mah, "extra fino" forse. La mia dolce metà suggerisce "_*super fino*_". 

Comunque se ti può aiutare menzionarlo tra parentesi per essere sicura che il lettore italiano capisca, le dimensioni dei grani di questo tipo di zucchero sono 0,2 / 0,3 millimetri. 

Ciao!

Rye


----------



## miri

Sì, Rye, per "zucchero superfino" Google restituisce parecchi risultati ed anche quello in commercio a cui penso tu ti riferisca


----------



## Hermocrates

miri said:


> Sì, Rye, per "zucchero superfino" Google restituisce parecchi risultati ed anche quello in commercio a cui penso tu ti riferisca



Ben felice di trovare una conferma. 

Tra l'altro seguendo il link della ricerca su google vedo che il termine è usato tranquillamente nelle ricette, quindi direi che raffa può parlare tranquillamente di *zucchero superfino* ai suoi lettori senza tema che essi non comprendano. 

Rye


----------



## raffavita

Scusate, guys,
ma non si dice zucchero fine???

Qui.
Qui.


Facendo la ricerca con zucchero fino compare un nome tutto attaccato.


----------



## Benzene

Ciao *raffa!*

Non voglio complicare la faccenda, ma ti riporto la nomenclatura ufficiale della Dogana Italiana:

- Zucchero fino,

- Zucchero extra;

- Zucchero extrafino.

Tutti i tre tipi provengono dallo "Zucchero raffinato".

Se questi vengono setacciati prendono la denominazione di "zuccheri semolati".

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## raffavita

Allora vada per extrafino.
Grazie mille!!


----------



## parriparri

Anch'io mi sono trovata a dover risolvere questione di "zucchero". Questo link penso che ti tornerà utile: http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/caster_sugar La mia proposta è:
ZUCCHERO SUPERFINE/O


----------



## tsoapm

Hi,

For the record, I don’t think I’ve ever seen “castor” sugar until now. Apparently it’s an alternative spelling from all the links here, but it just looks wrong to me... for what it’s worth (avrei scritto FWIW, ma "no chatspeak"!)


----------



## Einstein

TSoaPM said:


> Hi,
> For the record, I don’t think I’ve ever seen “castor” sugar until now. Apparently it’s an alternative spelling from all the links here, but it just looks wrong to me... for what it’s worth (avrei scritto FWIW, ma "no chatspeak"!)


I think "caster" is the usual spelling; T&L spelt it "castor" just to be different.


----------



## mabimabi

per capire meglio, quello nella busta del pandoro come si chiama? E' quello il caster?


----------



## Mary49

mabimabi said:


> *P*er capire meglio, quello nella busta del pandoro come si chiama? E' quello il caster?


Leggi qui http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Powdered_sugar


----------



## Einstein

D'accordo. Un problema è che gli utilizzi sono diversi. In inglese lo zucchero a velo si chiama "icing sugar" perché si usa principalmente per la glassa. Vedo che in Italia la glassa si usa di meno e quindi "zucchero da/per glassa" è meno comprensibile. Invece nella mia esperienza in GB lo zucchero che si sparge sulle torte tende ad essere "caster" piuttosto che a velo.

Mi pare di averlo detto in un altro thread, che in Italia lo zucchero Zefiro assomiglia parecchio al "caster sugar" (lo credo dalla descrizione, non l'ho mai comprato).


----------



## curiosone

Guess it's time for this "mad baker" to provide two cents.  "Superfine sugar" may actually exist in the United States, but (1) I've never seen it, and (2) I have never seen a American recipe calling for it.  I first learned the term "caster sugar" in England (looking for brown sugar - which is called "muscovado sugar" in the UK), and then reading BrE recipes.  I have learned that caster sugar is finer, and more easily soluble than regular (white) sugar, but both are granulated white sugars.  Anyway, in the United States we have more varieties of brown sugar than white sugar ("muscovado" corresponds more or less to "dark brown sugar").  "Demerara sugar" is granulated, so cannot substitute "brown sugar" in recipes.

Demerara sugar is unrefined, granulated cane sugar, and isn't white, because it still contains a small amount of molasses.  It can substitute regular (white) sugar - altho' if a recipe calls for caster sugar, I either avoid using that recipe, or use regular sugar, OR I'd might suggest using powdered sugar (a.k.a. confectioners' sugar, icing sugar, or zucchero a velo), because some AmE recipes call for confectioners' sugar INSTEAD of regular sugar.  Also, demerara sugar is coarser than regular sugar, and dissolves even more slowly.  

Now that I have learned more about caster sugar, I may now try grinding it again, or sifting it ("settacciarlo").


----------



## Einstein

"Muscovado" isn't a term that I remember right from childhood; I just remember dark brown, light brown and demerara (the last two are not the same thing). "Muscovado" may be just another name for dark brown, but it may be a particular variety, I'm not sure.

Anyway, buon anno to curio and everyone else!


----------



## curiosone

Einstein said:


> "Muscovado" isn't a term that I remember right from childhood; I just remember dark brown, light brown and demerara (the last two are not the same thing). "Muscovado" may be just another name for dark brown, but it may be a particular variety, I'm not sure.
> 
> Anyway, buon anno to curio and everyone else!



Thanks for the imput, Einstein, and Happy New Year to you, too!  I actually went to London once, because I had run out of brown sugar (which I brought back in my suitcase, every time I went home to the States).   By the time I got to the UK (Selfridge's), "muscovado" was what I found, that looked closest to brown sugar (as I know it, and as I use it).  Brown sugar is perhaps moister, and must be packed down when measuring.

Nowadays I can find "zucchero di canna muscovado" in health food stores, even in Italy.  Regular Italian supermarkets only have demerara (which, as we both agree, isn't the same thing).


----------



## london calling

curiosone said:


> I have learned that caster sugar is finer, and more easily soluble than regular (white) sugar, but both are granulated white sugars.


Exactly. Caster sugar is used more  in baking and there is no equivalent in Italy that I know of.


----------



## curiosone

london calling said:


> Exactly. Caster sugar is used more  in baking and there is no equivalent in Italy that I know of.



So evidently Americans mostly use regular sugar, in baking.  I have a collection of U.S. cookbooks, and I've never seen "caster sugar" or "superfine sugar" listed as an ingredient.  However I do have a recipe for holiday sugar cookies, that uses confectioners' sugar instead of regular sugar, in its batter.


----------



## Einstein

london calling said:


> Exactly. Caster sugar is used more  in baking and there is no equivalent in Italy that I know of.


Well, I'll buy some Zefiro one day and let you all know what it's like.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

london calling said:


> Exactly. Caster sugar is used more  in baking and there is no equivalent in Italy that I know of.


Is it perhaps what we call "zucchero impalpabile"? 



> Lo Zucchero Impalpabile è uno zucchero a velo ottenuto per macinazione con l’aggiunta di antiagglomerante ( 3% amido di mais ).


----------



## tsoapm

It’s nowhere near as fine as powdery _zucchero a velo_, though significantly finer than standard Italian sugar. I'm thinking grains maybe less than half the size?


----------



## curiosone

Paulfromitaly said:


> Is it perhaps what we call "zucchero impalpabile"?



_Zucchero impalpabile _is the same thing as _zucchero a velo.  _English terms: _confectioner's sugar_ or _powdered sugar _or (sometimes) _XXX sugar.  _I think _icing sugar _is more BrE (perfectly understandable to an AmE speaker, but not usually said that way, in AmE).

As an amateur baker, one of my first concerns (living in Italy) was to learn all the terms in Italian for ingredients I wished to find (and where to find them, if possible).


----------



## You little ripper!

Caster sugar and icing sugar are are not the same product. Caster sugar is very finely granulated sugar. Icing sugar is not granulated - it has been ground down until it turns into a powder.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

curiosone said:


> _Zucchero impalpabile _is the same thing as _zucchero a velo_


Not really, they are similar, not the same thing



> Esistono due tipologie di zucchero a velo: lo zucchero a velo classico e lo zucchero impalpabile. Il primo è ottenuto proprio per macinazione mentre il secondo è ottenuto sempre per macinazione ma con l'aggiunta di antiagglomerante che può essere sotto forma o di farina o di amido e conferisce allo zucchero un carattere idrorepellente.* Ci sono sostanziali differenze tra il classico e quello impalpabile*: difatti, quando si va a spolverare sulla superficie di dolci umidi quali possono essere crostate di frutta, mousse o crêpes, lo zucchero a velo classico si scioglie rapidamente a differenza di quello impalpabile.


----------



## london calling

Paulfromitaly said:


> Is it perhaps what we call "zucchero impalpabile"?


That's very similar to 'zucchero a velo': both would be called icing sugar in the UK.


----------

